

The Girl Who Conned The Ivy League - JeffJenkins
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/31770765/the_girl_who_conned_the_ivy_league/print

======
DanielStraight
That was depressing. Or rather the end was depressing. Her sentence is way
more than she deserved.

------
moon_of_moon
This story is a precursor to the book and movie deal. Pity about the
sentencing.

